# Does Anyone Else Ride Western With An English Bridle?



## BornToRun

I paddock ride with an English bridle, my pony can be a little unruly at times, so I use it as a training aid. But last weekend I went on a group ride with some of my buddies, and their friends I didn't know very well, and I showed up with my reining saddle and English bridle. So, of course I was chewed out by the English riders.They told me if I ride western, I should ride in a western headstall, and that it looked stupid to have miss matching tack and I ended up galloping off with out them. I was a little hurt, to be honest. Unlike them, my horse didn't come from any bloodline, he didn't come to me with the ability to jump oxers, or run cross country, he came to me green broke and without someone to love him. So when the training started, I learned just what exactly he could do, somethings good, somethings bad. He opens his mouth to evade pressure from the bit, so I thought putting him back in a nose band and D ring was acceptable. But now that I've had a strip ripped off of me about not using a western headstall for pleasure riding, I feel a little self conscious and put out. Does anyone else trail or paddock ride with a western saddle and English bridle?


----------



## amp23

I recently switched from western to english, but when I do ride western now, I use my new english bridle. But I sometimes neck rein while riding english, too, which isn't exactly normal.. Haha. Don't worry about what other people say, do what works for you!


----------



## waresbear

I don't but I know a guy who does because I gave him an old english bridle of mine & he had a western saddle. It controls the horse, so whatever works, besides it was free, I like to see people riding, I don't care what kinda tack they use.


----------



## Britt

I do, or I did... when my mare's western saddle would still fit my gelding, lol... 

There's nothing wrong with how you ride or what tack you choose to use. You use it for it's purpose, not to 'look pretty'.

Does the horse care if the tack matches or not? I don't think so...


----------



## tinyliny

What utter whooey! Ride in whatever tack works for you and horse. When showing, well, that's dif. But trail riding? GET OUTTA HERE!
GET A LIFE! (I would be thinking this and maybe saying it, if I lost control of my good sense)


----------



## Northernstar

I do!! I don't make any apologies for it, either, as I feel that if this works for my horse a little better, then that's all that matters. 
I have a Western saddle/bridle, and an English saddle/bridle - after many, many rides, I find it's my _horse_ who prefers her English bridle with her Western saddle! Funny, how many times I felt like I was doing something out of the ordinary, but it seriously doesn't matter in the end. (Of course it would if she were in the show circuit or dressage training)
At a healthy age of 20, my mare has quite a history- she's been with the Mounted Guard, Search and Rescue, then a 4-H (Halter) show horse for her previous owner. All of which required her to wear politically correct tack, of course!
Now she is mine as a pleasure horse, and we have wonderful, happy, times together riding around the secluded pasture without the worry of correct bridles.....


----------



## Sharpie

WOW. It makes me feel sad that people would feel the need to criticize your tack choices. I am not doing what you're doing, but the opposite right now (english saddle, western bridle) with my boy. My friend gives me a hard time about it, but in our case, it's all in good fun and no hurt feelings meant. If it works for you and your horse, it's good.


----------



## SorrelHorse

They must be jealous that their horses can't pull off that look.


----------



## SarahAnn

Would they rather be out with a less controllable pony? If it works, and you are able to trail ride, then who cares?! Seriously, some days I'd go out on the trail with a horse dressed like a clown as long as I had someone to ride with! Its just nice to have company. Those people are not worth your time if they're just going to make you feel bad. I dislike them. And I, too, use whatever works best for a particular horse. Sometimes I miss match western and english. It doesn't really matter if you're just dubbing around in the woods...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## THN

Oh God, someone call the authorities, that poor horse isn't going to know whether to say "Hey Y'all" or "pleasure to meet you." We need an equine shrink on speed dial because this pony is going bi-polar with mood swings! Abuse i tell you Abuse!!! How could you do such a horrible thing to an innocent creature, don't you see the pain it it's eyes, your breaking it's heart, killing it's soul!

yah, I'd shoot me too.


----------



## cfralic

Haha I wonder what those folks would say about me, riding English on the trail and wearing my turquoise cowboy boots!

People like that have nothing better to do.


----------



## anndankev

I use about the most mis-matched tack imaginable, luckily (I suppose) my behind covers most of my purple saddle.

There are very nice western cavessons readily available. I have a nice one with a rolled leather nose, note this is not the same as the ones used with a tie down (don't know what they are called). Used with a western headstall they have the same purpose and effect as an English one.

I have also used an English cavesson with a western headstall.


----------



## kait18

i use to mismatch headstalls/ and bridles all the time. some horses reponded better with the different attachments. i wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------



## bsms

Horse's don't give a rat's rear end, and neither do I.

I don't ride an English saddle often right now, but when I do, I'm using a Navajo blanket underneath, Aussie-style 2.5 inch leathers with western roper stirrups. Add in a rope sidepull halter, jeans & cowboy boots, and I guess I looked...confused?

But my horses don't mind, and neither do I.

I've never used an English bridle, but if it made my horse happy, I would.


----------



## iridehorses

Since you have a western headstall, why not just change the bit over to that? I doubt your horse likes the bridle but rather the bit.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

I hate when people are like that. I ride western with a english bridle because my horses head is so big i cant find a western around me that fits so he rides in a english bridle


----------



## Golden Horse

You're talking to the lady who rode her last dressage tests in western saddle and bridle, with the flash noseband off of my English bridle, hey it worked, that's all I needed,


----------



## BornToRun

iridehorses said:


> Since you have a western headstall, why not just change the bit over to that? I doubt your horse likes the bridle but rather the bit.


It's the same bit, different bridle


----------



## palominolover

Yes I sometimes do =) A couple of horses at the barn I ride ( western barn) have english bridles, and yes I neck rein =)


----------



## TwistedWire

In the words of my Grandpa...Who Keers? (Cares...sounded out like Keers).

I'd tease you for cross dressing, but really, I ride and school in one of these:
Bareback riding pads: innovative, secure suede leather bareback pads/saddles can be used with stirrups

Because it's secure, fits the horse, is light and easy to carry, and is great on the butt  Totally unlike a stereotypical bareback pad.

With me, I certainly wouldn't care if your tack didn't match! LOL


----------



## masatisan

I ride caleb in an english saddle and bridle, but the bridle has no noseband and until recently it didnt have a browband either. I pretty much always leave his halter under and a noseband just gets in the way, besides that, I've never really gotten the point of them for regular riding.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I ride in an English bridle, an Aussie saddle with western rigging and western trail stirrups (bought it that way...would have preferred regular Aussie rigging), denim leggings, half chaps, and Ariat Terrains. Yep. I'm a bit mismatched. Do I care? Nope. My saddle is comfy and fits my horse. My horse likes the bridle. Does anyone else I ride with care? The BO makes fun of my saddle because he's a die-hard cowboy, but no one else cares. And even if they did, it doesn't matter. You use what works for you and forget what anyone else says. 

My friend and I have a favorite saying: "Trail riding isn't a beauty contest...and if you make it one, you're not doing it right."


----------



## SaddleOnline

As long as your horse is happy and you have adequate control, it really doesn't matter WHAT you are riding in. While a judge at a show would certainly look at you a bit funny (which would be understandable) what you ride in at home or on the trails is completely irrelevant. There is no "rule" for trail tack - just ride with what you're happy, comfortable and safe in. 

I've known people who had horses that really only worked well in one (expensive!) bit - since they didn't feel like wrestling with changing out bits every time - they just rode in the same bridle regardless of what they were doing. - My friend used to joke and say her tack was "Wenglish"

Your experience strikes me as people who were looking for something to criticize.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM

I am taking western riding lessons with a very respected trainer and she uses an English bridle on her western school horses. She is also training my horse right now (he is a 6 yr old Morgan/quarterhorse that was used just for trail riding) and he seems to like an English bridle and looks awesome in it. When I bring him home I will be trail riding with him in my western saddle and a brand new English bridle that I am buying tomorrow. Oh and the last trail ride I was on this summer was with 5 other people and 3 of them had mismatched tack


----------



## AngieLee

honestly, the people you were riding with sound like ****** and i would try not to worry about what they said (easier said then done, i know). Sure, you look a little mis matched. but you know what, who cares! its not like your trying to show at the high levels. Ride in what works for you and your horse. if its comforable and safe for both of you, and fits your horse properly then do it! go nuts! have fun! because really thats all that matters is that its safe and fits your horse. Nothing else matters! 

SaddleOnline- haha i like that, Wenglish! im going to have to remember that one LOL


----------



## bubba13

Did a lot of that breaking the supposed-to-be-English horses at work. Not my choice, but hey, it works. Pardon my chair seat and slouch. I had just been trying not to get bucked off, and my back hurt.


----------



## Golden Horse

Nobody will notice your tack when you have spots like that:lol::lol:


----------



## bubba13

Think they'll bypass the slump, too? :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry Bubba, you would need spots for that


----------



## Skipka

Hey, you should try living in England and riding a quarter horse in full western tack! There are a lot of hunting people round where I live and some of the looks and comments I've had when out riding you wouldn't believe! I just ignore them - I know my horse is happy!!


----------



## AngieLee

im the only western rider in my barn and last time i went on a ride with my friends they were like "ewww western" but they were joking. oh and the odd time some of them will stick a western saddle on there horse for trail rides... with there ENGLISH bridles. its not a big deal.


----------



## tasunke

That was very unethical of them but I've realized there are some horse people out there who like to critize! :-|

I've been riding the potential new lease in a western saddle with an English bridle.


----------



## Endiku

Me? Ride western with an english bridle? PFFT. Ofcourse not. Who would dare break the equestrian dress code with such terribly matched tack?

(pardon the uber short stirrups on the arabian ;D decided I didn't want stirrups. hehe)



























and I *definately* wouldn't go as far as wearing _BREECHES_ with a western saddle! O_O









I dunno...I think we pull it off pretty well myself! ;D


----------



## waresbear

If the weather is nice tomorrow I am gonna tack up my horse in a dressage saddle, barrel racing pad, bosal hanger, bosal & mecate and band his mane. I shall wear field boots with wranglers, hunt coat & a sombrero.


----------



## AngieLee

Endiku said:


> Me? Ride western with an english bridle? PFFT. Ofcourse not. Who would dare break the equestrian dress code with such terribly matched tack?
> 
> (pardon the uber short stirrups on the arabian ;D decided I didn't want stirrups. hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I *definately* wouldn't go as far as wearing _BREECHES_ with a western saddle! O_O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...I think we pull it off pretty well myself! ;D


i think you pull it off nicely lol i just wanna say that the paint your riding almost looks like a full grown rodeo! (csimkunas6's yearling)


----------



## COWCHICK77

I say don't worry about it!

But if your going out with others and don't wan to listen to the nay sayers, I would buy a cavesson/mouth shutter for your western bridle. They can be fairly inexpensive and they are in most western tack stores or online. It is used for the same reason as the noseband on your english bridle.


----------



## Endiku

AngieLee said:


> i think you pull it off nicely lol i just wanna say that the paint your riding almost looks like a full grown rodeo! (csimkunas6's yearling)


You know, I never thought about it, but you're right! Very similar markings. If Rodeo turns out to be half as good as Buster, I think csimkuna will be very pleased with him. Buster taught me to cut cattle, pole bend, and all sorts of stuff. _Fantastic_ all-arounder.


----------



## arwen311

I agree with everyone, who cares what someone else thinks on a trail ride, if it works for you and the horse, that's what matters. Right now I'm riding a horse western with english reins just because he hasn't learned to neck rein. I'd love to teach him neck reining eventually, but whatever works and lets me ride him!


----------



## whispering willow

with my horse i used a english bridle with a western saddle until i got a headstall


----------



## MandiMal

I have to share this picture with you:









That's me with my boy D in an English saddle and western headstall and barrel racing reins, lol. I rode him like that for months because it took me that long to find an English headstall and bit we both were comfortable with. 

I'm sorry those people gave you a hard time. Like so many others have posted, as long as it works for you, do it! It's none of their **** business.


----------



## crimson88

How about western bridle/english saddle/western boots 
















*Please excuse the bad eq. these were taken after recovering from a broke tail bone LOL*


----------



## MandiMal

crimson88 said:


> How about western bridle/english saddle/western boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please excuse the bad eq. these were taken after recovering from a broke tail bone LOL*


You win the best mish-mash award  And broken tail bone, ouch! Can't imagine how much riding must have hurt!


----------

